# Who Buys Gold?



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My father has found some 3.5oz of 9ct gold 'crap' jewellery in his loft, and he has asked me to get some money for it. I am not going to post it off for some stupid offer, and so far Tesco has the best online price of Â£10.20 a gram

Has anyone else found a reliable buyer with good prices? The only jewellers i know don't buy gold

He has told me that i can't swap it for a watch!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well it's a nice problem to have :yes:

I would first have a good look and see if it is all 9ct and separate anything higher

Then you need to weigh it on a set of digital scales to get an acurate reading in grams, 3.5 ozs is as near as dammit 100 grams

Now for selling, if you wamt to get the very best price, then I'd urge you to have a trip to the Jewellery Quarter in Brum

There you will be able to walk around the block and compare the prices which are being offered by the dozens of buyers - it's very competitive and a bit of haggling won't go amiss

For example,on Saturday, this place was offering Â£12.45 per gram for 9ct which would make yours worth Â£1245 and I don't know if they were the best that day

If you haven't been to the Quarter for a while, it really is a good day out and if you were thinking of getting a watch or a piece of jewellery you may well do an even better deal with your scrap

I should add that I've no connection with the place other than going there for years and I really am like a kid in a sweet shop every time I go









Please pm me if you want any other info'

Chris


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Give Hatton Garden Metals a try http://www.hattongardenmetals.com/index.aspx

I posted the gold on Monday via RMSD, they emailed me on Tuesday morning with a price (the confirmed weight tallied exactly with the scales in my local PO), and the money was sitting in my bank account on Wednesday............ christ, I'm sounding like a cash my gold advert 

At the moment they would give Â£1226 for 100g of 9ct.

Make sure you remove any stones from the gold before posting it off.

I've no connection with HGM, other than being a previous customer of theirs.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Give Hatton Garden Metals a try http://www.hattongardenmetals.com/index.aspx
> 
> I posted the gold on Monday via RMSD, they emailed me on Tuesday morning with a price (the confirmed weight tallied exactly with the scales in my local PO), and the money was sitting in my bank account on Wednesday............ christ, I'm sounding like a cash my gold advert
> 
> ...


Did exactly that, and they did exactly the same to me. Posted yesterday, cash in my account now. Many thanks for the tip :thumbup:

My dad is now approx Â£200 better off than he would have been at Tesco cash my gold, and probably much better off than anyone who advertises on Dave!


----------

